# rabbits



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

So how did you guys do on rabbit this year? I started really late and had a really bad year I didn't manage one rabbit this year. I only made it out a few times and all of those time it was cold as hell but hey I tried.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I picked up 8 off the back 4, toying around with the old CVA double 12 muzzleloader. Turned out to be a very nice bunny gun. First year in the past 5 I've been able to get any off that plot. So I'd say it was a very good year. Didn't go anywhere else as that will quench my hunger for rabbit til next year.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

did you hunt in indiana?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i managed about 15-20 this year i would say it was a hit or miss year for me i would either get my limit or get nothing very strange. not to bad though


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I did fair this year, as the weather got colder, it slacked off a bid. I was hunting in the front yard the other day. Rabbit came in the yard and I let the dog loose. Man it was great to hear the dog howling and hollering on. He chased it 2 houses away till it went into a back yard.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was only able to get put about 12 times but managed to get 22 Rabbits this year, But the best part was my 7 year old got her first ever Rabbit


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats a great feeling huh River. My boy will be hunting this year I cant wait.


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

i did pretty good this year got 48 rabbits out almost every weekend except when the deep snow came slowed for two weeks but did good


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Catfishhunter where are you from to only miss two weeks with this weather ? I got quit afew rabbits but this weather in northeast ohio. I missed more then two weeks !With this being the second most snow for Jan. on record the rabbits just werent out. Well I will training some pups here now so I still will get to listen to the music of the dogs.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Started rabbit hunting hard in Jan. til the end of the season. In those two months we killed 16.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Man you guys all did alot better than me. I need to find a new spot. lol


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Im not really sure how many my 10year old son and I got, I know we limited out quite a few times, We have two of the best beagles you would ever want to hunt with, they will be two years old this summer and I can just imagine what the future has for us. Nothing like going out hunting and not have to kick the brush or wonder how far your dogs have ran off. Would love to breed one pretty soon and have a pack of 5 total. Id rather hear them dogs then shoot the rabbit.


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

This is my winter passion now that the grouse are all but gone down south. I think we got about 35 this year between me and my friend. I have a great little beagle. Absolutely a blast to hunt with. We too only lost a few weeks but there were surely some days that we would have been better off at home. Snow covered tree tops hurt your shinns!. LOL! 

Brian


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I didnt see that many on my land , that i bought last spring. But im making more hidding places for rabbits to nest. I put in 50 brush piles with wood boxes inside on my 12 acres. So i believe i will do better next year.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Been on my land lately and the baby bunnies are running around. Have seen them run right into the brush piles I made. So far it looks like the work is paying off.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Had one in my garden the other day. He dug a hole under a pepper plant and was laying in the fresh cold dirt from that hole with the plant on its side. 
He won't do that again.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Same thing happened to me last week header except it was a tomatoe plant he also won't be doing that again


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

great idea zcat. Build brush piles for rabbits just like for fish!

Got one out of a 6" plastic pipe once. Followed the tracks to the end of the pipe, then dad used a stick to get it moving! 

Only got 4 rabbits this year, but shot and missed at many more. Found a good spot on public land in NE ohio. Don't have any private land to hunt on and no dog either. I just go out when there is 1-4" of snow on the ground and track them down. 

Anyone know of any good public land spots in NE ohio? Used to hunt at West Branch, but would only see 1 or 2 per trip. Saw 8 rabbits at the new spot I found in one day.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I run my dogs at spencer and we do fairly well.. But i do have dogs so idk how you'd do with no dogs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw 4 bunnies in a 100 yd stretch on my road as I was heading for breakfast this morning. Must like the clover by the marsh.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Rabbit season can't get here quick enough! Got one of the finest hounds I've owned over the years. Anyone wanting to go rabbit hunting just PM me. I'm in the woods every Saturday during season. You can check out my little hunting buddy on the following website:
http://brankossmartsammy.webs.com/


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

checked out your huntin buddy, great lookin dog


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

bdawg said:


> great idea zcat. Build brush piles for rabbits just like for fish!
> 
> Got one out of a 6" plastic pipe once. Followed the tracks to the end of the pipe, then dad used a stick to get it moving!
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I have seen lots of bunnies on my land this year.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Where are you located at. I too have a great beagle plus some pups for sale as well. I bang them every weekend during the season.


----------

